# مجموعة جداول لمن يهتم بتصميم الأعمال الصحية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله 
الموضوع هو استكمال لهوامش في الأعمال الصحية 
و هي عبارة عن مجموعة جداول منتقاة لصد الحيرة و ايقاف التوهان الذي ينتاب المصمم اثناء عملية التصميم و حتي لا يكون تصميمك مجرد تلفيق او سماع من زميل اجتهد و ليس لديه المصدر المرجعية 
و المجموعة مأخوذة من كتاب كتب لفنيي الأعمال الصحية و بما أن كاتبه اعتمد الكود العالمي و اشباهه فيما كتب فلا مانع من الاقتباس منه ، وليس عيبا ان ننقل منه ، وقد رأيت الا ينتظر الزملاء صدور كتابي في تصميم و تنفيذ الأعمال الصحية و اعمال تغذية المباني بالمياه و ان اضع بين ايديهم هذه الدرة من الجداول التي ترجع اليها و أنت تستند الي مرجعية قوية ، و أنا آسف اني وضعت توقيعي عليها فقد لا يعجب البعض ذلك و انما اردت ان اكون مسئولا عن اختياري ، و ستعقب هذه المجموعة مجموعة اخري لا تقل عنها اهمية ، و نسألكم الدعاء و ان تنبهوني الي مايمكن ان اضيفه ، و لست ممن يضعون النص او يقتبسونه و يفرون فقد من الله على ان اضع نصوصا ارشادية لتسهيل استخدام الجداول 
و الله المستعان


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا بشمهندس صبرى أين هى الجداول


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

فين يا هندسة الجداول وياريت لو كل جدول توضح هو بيتكلم عن ايه


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

وجزاك الله خيرا قبل اي شيئ


----------



## وحيد الخلية (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ................. وبانتظااااااااااااااااااااار الجداول


----------



## محمد هداية (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس صبري وفي إنتظار الجداول


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

اين الجداول؟
شكرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## (محمد ودود) (5 ديسمبر 2017)

أين الجداول ؟


----------

